# Infractions



## Tames D (Nov 26, 2013)

I noticed that I can see my infractions in the upper right corner. But I don't see others infractions. Can we only see our own and not others?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 27, 2013)

Staff can see them all, and you can see yours, but we don't make them publicly visible.


----------

